# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  نحوه استفاده از پروکسی در ساکت

## Hamid_PaK

با سلام.
دوستان کسی در مورد نحوه ارسال درخواست POST یا GET با استفاده از SOCKS در یک Socket اطلاعاتی داره؟

تا جای که می دنم برای دریافت اطلاعات نشانی http://google.com کافیه که به این شکل ساکت رو ارسال کنیم:

GET / HTTP 1.0
Host: google.com
Connection: close


ولی روش استفاده از Socks رو لازم داشتم.

اساتید لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر، یاحق ...

----------

